# Boston scientific site



## 10marty (Oct 12, 2010)

Theresa or anyone who might have info,

Does anyone have a link for the Boston Scientific site for coding info and webinars?  I tried finding it and have had no luck.

Also..
we are new to billing pacemakers and AICD's, can anyone tell me what the globals are for these procedures?  Is there a reference that is available for these type of questions.

Thank you

Marty


----------



## deeva456 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello,

The first time I went to their website I had a hard time finding the webinars...but here is what you need to do.

far right column, look for:

GuidePoint Reimbursement 
Coverage, Coding, Payment,
and Webcast Information»

click on Webcast information. Next page under Reimbursment webinars (far right listing on the page) click on View Now.  You should have landed on the page titled "Guidepoint Reimbursement seminars"  It will list upcoming webinars and "on demand" webinars.  I have viewed several of the webinars and they are very informative. 

As far as pacemaker and ICD procedures starting with CPT 33202-33249; they have a 90 day global period.  check with your local Medicare carrier, they should have this information posted or easily available. 

Good luck, 

Dolores, CCC - CPC


----------



## 10marty (Oct 12, 2010)

Dolores,

Thanks for the info.  Have a great evening.

Marty


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 13, 2010)

Marty,
 Just got this message i wanted to add that there are some good webcast on boston website for peripheral coding and you can still get the ceu's if you do the little test afterwards and print out your certificate.


----------



## 10marty (Oct 13, 2010)

Theresa,

Thanks for the info, I really appreciate your knowledge and expertise.

Marty


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 14, 2010)

You're welcome Marty!


----------

